# The Munsters from Moebius



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I loved the series as a kid when we got it over here in ‘Blighty’ and had to grab these kits when I saw them.

They went together well although I did find a slight problem with fitting Grandpa to the base/machinery as the angle didn’t quite work, but this may have been a lack of dry-fitting on my behalf.

For Grandpa I found a reference photo that shows red lapels to his jacket which I felt added a bit of contrast (see last photo*) and although the lapels are a slightly different shape I felt happy with just a colour change.

I added the rat from the Monarch Nosferatu kit as Herman is pointing at something on his table and I felt this added a bit more of a story especially as the rat is peering into one of the glass jars.

A couple of fun kits to build.

* I hope it is okay to use this image for illustrative purposes - it is a picture credited to the Bob Morris collection


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Loves these kits, got several. Yours look_ really good_, the painting is top notch! The table looks especially good too. Glad to see you didn't paint Herman's face bright green, to me that's too distracting, yours is nice and subtle.

:thumbsup:
Carl-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I really like your painting. Very nicely shaded and weathered.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Very good, your choice of colors. We always have to remember the color scheme was chosen on how they were photographed in B&W. In color photos, the grey colors were ditched for a blue green, and that would be the only times where Fred Gwynne's hands would have make up on them. I will get these as part of my Moebius Christmas order, with Batman, if out by then. I have had a trial runwith the Munster's kits, first I built the cars with after market figures, next is the Polar Lights re issue all to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the show.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm glad I checked the board today because there's some great buildups to be seen. Great work on the Munsters - both kits.
The skin tones, weathered metal, table top with spills all look great.

I think the idea of Herman with is finger extended is that he's just on the verge of touching that Copper gadget but he's unaware that Gramps is standing behind him with both hands on the switch. Obviously the thingamajig is electrically charged.
Grandpa on the other hand is waiting for Herm to make contact so he can pull the lever and teach Herman a lesson about meddling in his lab.

Of course the pose to the preferance and choice of the builder.

Again - great job and thanks for posting.

BTW - I got a good deal on the Jimmy Flintstone Resin 'Lily' kit. A beautiful sculpt but maaaayyyyybe the pose isn't quite compatible with
these kits. :devil: :devil:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> ...I think the idea of Herman with is finger extended is that he's just on the verge of touching that Copper gadget but he's unaware that Gramps is standing behind him with both hands on the switch. Obviously the thingamajig is electrically charged.
> Grandpa on the other hand is waiting for Herm to make contact so he can pull the lever and teach Herman a lesson about meddling in his lab...


Thank you! I bought the Grandpa kit, but didn't buy the Herman kit because I didn't like the pose--it didn't seem to "capture" Herman's character in any way, and certainly not as well as the Grandpa kit did. Now that you've given it some context, I just might re-think my opinion of it. :thumbsup:

By the way, nice work csoldier! Your terrific attention to detail really helps to bring these kits to life!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I've been bothered by the fact that his finger isn't ON the electrode.

Has anyone reconfigured the arm to make the finger lay on top of it?
Doesn't make sense that his finger / hand is so low and just hanging 
in midair.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Pretty sure Steve Riojas repositioned Herman's arm in the latest issue of Amazing Figure Modeler.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

holy crap, nice work. that control panel is outstanding


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind comments, hopefully Bride of Frankenstein, and Dracula and Victim on the way once I have done some 'tweaking'


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the point was that he was _about to touch_ the electrode.
It's that pregnant moment before hilarity ensues.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I think the point was that he was _about to touch_ the electrode.
> It's that pregnant moment before hilarity ensues.


Yeah...that has always been my biggest complaint about _The Munsters_--the timing. You can see every joke and/or gag coming from miles off and that "pregnant moment" lasts so long that by the time they finally get to the joke/gag it isn't funny any more. Don't get me wrong, I think _The Munsters_ is entertaining, but I can't recall ever actually laughing while I was watching it.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Others In The Series??*

I know if other kits are going to be made in this series it depends on the sales of the kits that are already out. Does anyone know if there are other kits that are going to be produced in this series? Speaking of Lilly I would love to see a kit of her!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job, they are a really great pair of kits to build and really capture the Munsters in styrene. I just sold my award winning pair of eBay for $450 so will have to purchase another pair and perform another lab assembly of them. Frank should be at Modelpalooza in Orlando next month and hopefully will have them for sale at a really good price.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful work! I just ordered the Herman kit during the Moebius Founders Day sale.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Best rendition of these kits I've seen yet. Super paint and detail work.


----------

